# Beach Pictures!~LOTS of pics!



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ got to go to the beach today! He had a blast, as always!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Some great pics there. I especially love Champ's pose in the first and the double-subject / asymmetry of the last!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The sunset pictures of Champ are enchanting. He had a perfect day, looks like. . .


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

You are doing great with your new camera,and what a handsome model too!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The sunset ones are just beautiful!!!! Wow! I love the one with his teeth showing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you are seriously considering a career in phototgraphy, because the pics you've been taking lately are outstanding. Of course your subject is gorgeous, so it's hard to take bad pics!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to agree those pictures are fantastic!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Love the sunset pictures!!! Great pics


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Wish I was there instead of here with all this snow!!


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! How we wish we were on a beach in California!!! Lucky doggy!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Champ sure has mutured into a beautiful dog. I love these pic's of him.
What a handsome guy he has become.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you!:wave:


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh, what a handsome boy. Beautiful pictures--it's so nice to see the sun and sand, I can pretend I'm there rather than buried in snow.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

What a lucky lucky boy!! I love the pics!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Champ is a very handsome boy and you captured some great pictures of him. My favorites are the first,second,third,fourth Heck they are all great. I do love the next to last of the sunset pictures.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you. I wish we got snow. Wanna trade?


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## lanyr (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, I wish I could get my dog to stay still for a picture! wonderful job with your photography and Champ is a handsome one!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Champ is so handsome. These pictures are great. I actually love the one with all his teeth showing.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Champ's so handsome!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Great shots, looks so warm there, am jealous, all snow on the ground here. LOL

Beautiful sunset shots, actually they are all great ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

GREAT pictures...beautiful dog! The sunset shots are very pretty!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning pictures!.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL @ the picture of his mouth open showing teeth haha


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, those shots are stunning! Nice, nice ... love your dog, the location & I have camera envy!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Awww, absolutely gorgeous pictures.  I can't wait until Ori's a little bigger to take him to the beaches around here.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Champ sure is one very regal looking boy. Great pictures. I love the warm glow of the sky.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Where are you??? Central Coast???? BEE-UUUUUUUUU-Tiful pics!!!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Where are you??? Central Coast???? BEE-UUUUUUUUU-Tiful pics!!!!


Southern.  These pics were taken in Malibu.

Thanks everyone!


----------

